# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  KOI Talks & GO Event

## Ajik Raffles

*In relation to 1st KOIs anniversary, we proudly presents:*

*KOI TALKS & GROWTH OUT COMPETITION EVENTS*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*KOI TALKS*

*o Main Objectives	:* 
Provide a chance for hobbyists to learn from Japanese breeders directly without having to go to Japan

*o Speaker	:* 

Session 1: Mr. Lukeshori, Shinkokai Member 
Topics     : _Judging Showa Shansoku in An International Show: A Shinkokai Perspective_

Session 2: Mr. Fujio Oomo, Oomo Koi Farm
Topics     : _Selecting Showa Shansoku Tategoi: An Oomo Farms Perspective_

*o Participants	:* 
All koi hobbyists in Jakarta areas and outsides 

*o Donation	:* 
-. IDR 250.000 *) (two hundred and fifty thousand Rupiah) non for KOIs member; and
-. IDR 200.000 *) (Two hundred Rupiah) for KOIs member 		
*) included lunch

*o Registration	:* http://www.koi-s.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1347#1347

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*THE GO EVENT*

*o The Event	:* 
1. This is the competition to grow together the amount of potential kois who come from the same breeder, same parent (oyagoi), same age, relatively same size in the same pond and with same food and same other treatment for about 6 months  
2. The participating kois will be growth in Koi  Collection Concrete Pond. Mr. Sven Keller, the owner of Koi  Collection will explain to us about the pond and its characteristics, such as the size, pH, TDS, etc.   
3. Koi Collection will do their best to grow the participating koi. *There will be no cash refund or replacement in the event of koi damage or death*.  
4. *There is no gender guarantee of the koi*
5. Participants are allowed to view their koi but are not allowed to net the koi for viewing. This is to keep the stress to koi at the minimum 
6. Participants are not allowed to remove their koi from the growing pond, even though they may decide not to continue with the event. This is again to keep stress to the minimum for the koi
7. *Once registered and payment is made, there can be absolutely no withdrawal from the event* 
8. After 6 months period of competition, there will be a judge which will judge the winner based on their overall beauty (not just length of body) 

*o Main Objectives :*
Provide a chance for hobbyists to keep high quality koi with good future potential from top breeder

*o Fishes	:*
*-. 20 pcs of Maruso Sanke, and 
-. 20 pcs of Oomo Showa* 

*o All about the Fish	:* 
1. The selected 40 Oomo and Marusyo are kept high quality koi with very good future potential. The quality you are getting is higher than those other hobbyist got for SPKC grow out and much bigger. The SPKC GO is about 12-15cm, while these are 20cm+. 
2. The kois are the rest of last tategoi culling from Oomo and Marusyo Koi farm and selected from their tategoi koi pond	
3. The fishes are estimated arrive in Jakarta on Sunday, May 20, 2007 and the photos will be posted on next Monday  
4. All participants can see the fishes before the events soon after they arrive in Jakarta. The arrival of those fishes will be informed in www.koi-s.org/forum and/or others

*o Participants	:*
All Indonesian hobbyists in Jakarta areas and outsides. All participants should register first. The registration and how to register will be informed in www.koi-s.org/forum next after the fishes arrive

*o Rules for Selection :*
Will be informed in this forum after the all fishes arrive 

*o Price :	*
Will be informed after the all fishes arrive. The price are included:
1. Free of food and keeping fee during the event (6 months)
2. Free for Koi Talks (not transferable) events, including lunch
3. Participating in Lucky Draw event	

*o Judge :	*
The one and the only, *Mr. Marusyo from Marusyo Koi Farm*

*o Prize :*
There will be Best Showa and Best Sanke named as the winner for each category. Each winner will get:
1. Trophy
2. Free cost for All Indonesian Koi Show, December 2007, included Registration and Handling cost
3. Voucher IDR 2.000.000 (Two million Rupiah) for buying all items in Koi  Collection

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*LUCKY DRAW*

*o Main Objective :* 
Provide more benefit for GO participants by getting a chance to have other high quality tosai for free as their participation in GO event

*o Fish :*
1(one) pcs high quality tosai of Oomo Showa 

*o Participants :* 
*The GO participants based on their number of order* 

*o Rules :*
Will be announced later

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*AUCTION*

*o Main Objective:* 
Provide a chance for hobbyists to get high quality tosai from top breeder with reasonable price through the auction

*o Fish :* 
-. 2 (two) pcs of Oomo Showa
-. 1 (one) pcs of Marusyo Sanke
-. 1 (one) pcs of Nogami Kohaku 

*o Participants :*
All Indonesian hobbyists in Jakarta areas and outsides 

*o Rules :	*
Will be announced later

----------


## dimashp

Can i ask some issue regarding this inaugural GO Event ?

How is the system of choosing the koi goes ? When the bid starts and how long it will be ?

Thank you  and viva koi !


Dimas

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*THE EVENTS*

There are a few events which will be organized together in one day:
o Koi Talks
o Drawing for Growth Out Competition
o Auction
o Lucky Draw

*PURPOSES*

The purposes of these events are to:
o Provide a chance for hobbyists to meet Japanese breeders and learn from them without having to go to Japan  
o Enhance the hobbyist appreciation ability to select good future potential of koi tategoi
o Provide a chance for hobbyists to keep high quality koi with good future potential from Japan
o Enhance the number and quality of Indonesian hobbyist

*AGENDA*

Day	: 
Saturday, June 9th, 2007

Venue	: 
Koi-Collection (Indonesia)
Jalan Raya Parpostel 96, Jati Asih
Bekasi 17423
Jawa Barat
Tel.: (021)-82433766

Agenda	: 
	09.30  10.00	: Registration
	10.00  11.00	: Koi Talks, Session 1 
	11.00  12.00             : Koi Talks, Session 2
	12.00  13.00	: Lunch
	13.00  13.15	: Explanation of Proceeding
	13.15  15.00	: Selection/Drawing
	15.00  15.30	: Auction
	15.30  15.45	: Lucky Draw

----------


## Robby Iwan

Mas Ajik,

Luar biasa, pertama di Indonesia... mendatangkan breeder ternama dari jepang ...  ::  , mas Ajik ada versi bhs indonesianya kah...  ::

----------


## svenni

Hi,

I met Luke this morning. Unfortunately the flights on Sunday are all fully booked but we have the confirmation for the arrival on Monday evening. However Luke promised me to send the pictures of the 40 koi this weekend and I will forward them to pak Ajik as soon as I receive them. I will also put the pics online as soon as I have them so everybody can make his choice in advance.

One more thing to mention.....to give the best environment for the GO event we will purchase an Oxygen concentrator that will be used the oxygen supply of the pond. That means, we will supply pure (min. 93%) oxygen to the water which will result in an approx. 30-40% higher saturation. Higher DO (dissolved oxygen) will result in 

-better filter biology
-more appetite of the koi
-better condition of the koi
-better growth rates
-better colour development

I think under these conditions these koi get what they deserve and everyone can expect to own a very good koi for reasonable money  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Can i ask some issue regarding this inaugural GO Event ?
> 
> How is the system of choosing the koi goes ? When the bid starts and how long it will be ?
> 
> Thank you  and viva koi !
> 
> 
> Dimas


Mas Dimas,

Tentang pendaftaran peserta dan tata cara pemilihan akan diumumkan nanti setelah participating koi sudah sampai di Indo. Sabar ya  ::  

BRgds,

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Mas Ajik,
> 
> Luar biasa, pertama di Indonesia... mendatangkan breeder ternama dari jepang ...  , mas Ajik ada versi bhs indonesianya kah...


Pak Robby,

Kesannya guaya - guayaan thok ya, pake bahasa sono. Soalnya diskusinya ama "orang - orang impor" sih... Jadi biar cepat dicopy paste aja. Edisi bahasa Indonesianya menyusul ya teman - teman. hehehehe

BRgds

----------


## Gom 7rait

Pak Ajik

Seem those participants who attent the tolk show only can pick their choise directly at Jakarta talk show? 

What is the price range approximately?

Cheers
Gom Sirait

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Hi,
> 
> One more thing to mention.....to give the best environment for the GO event we will purchase an Oxygen concentrator that will be used the oxygen supply of the pond. That means, we will supply pure (min. 93%) oxygen to the water which will result in an approx. 30-40% higher saturation. Higher DO (dissolved oxygen) will result in 
> 
> -better filter biology
> -more appetite of the koi
> -better condition of the koi
> -better growth rates
> -better colour development
> ...



Wah Ok banget tuh pa Svenni, Daftar dari sekarang boleh kan, takut kehabisan nih.. cuma 40 ikan..

----------


## Nachacha

[quote=Ajik Raffles]


> Mas Ajik,
> 
> Luar biasa, pertama di Indonesia... mendatangkan breeder ternama dari jepang ...  , mas Ajik ada versi bhs indonesianya kah...


Pak Robby,

Kesannya guaya - guayaan thok ya, pake bahasa sono. Soalnya diskusinya ama "orang - orang impor" sih... Jadi biar cepat dicopy paste aja. Edisi bahasa Indonesianya menyusul ya teman - teman. hehehehe

BRgds[/quote:2p9an87q]

Pak diacara KOI Talks disediain translator gak  ::  maklum kl denger org asing ngomong kaga mudeng nih. Acara GO aku ikutan dong...bener daftar skr ya... kesapa nih......pemula diprioritaskan yah pak hehehehehehehehe....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Ajik
> 
> Seem those participants who attent the tolk show only can pick their choise directly at Jakarta talk show? 
> 
> What is the price range approximately?
> 
> Cheers
> Gom Sirait


Pak Gom,

Kalau donasi untuk Koi Talks, Rp250k, untuk non KOI's member dan Rp200k untuk KOI's member. 

Kalau price untuk GO akan diinformasikan setelah koi-nya sampe ke Jakarta, pak. Bukan apa - apa, cuma untuk make sure bahwa price-nya sesuai dengan kualitasnya. hehehe

BRgds,

----------


## veros

hehehe boleh juga tuh ide ,buat latihan mata memilih ikan....?
tapi koi semua kan pak bukan cupang hehehehe :P 
dan kalau bisa sdh buka daftar nich,.....mantap
-----------------------------
Kois 190506007

----------


## Gom 7rait

> Originally Posted by Gom 7rait
> 
> Pak Ajik
> 
> Seem those participants who attent the tolk show only can pick their choise directly at Jakarta talk show? 
> 
> What is the price range approximately?
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Pak Ajik

Membaca precondition bagi yang interest involve di GO, "should be a registered participants or register first", maksudnya register di koi talk atau register di GO yang akan dibuka kemudian? Kapan pendaftaran dimulai, dan kapan selection dibuka kira-kira? Apakah yang tidak ikut daftar di talk show boleh ikutan GO ? Thanks

Regards
Gom Sirait

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Ajik
> 
> Membaca precondition bagi yang interest involve di GO, "should be a registered participants or register first", maksudnya register di koi talk atau register di GO yang akan dibuka kemudian? Kapan pendaftaran dimulai, dan kapan selection dibuka kira-kira? Apakah yang tidak ikut daftar di talk show boleh ikutan GO ? Thanks
> 
> Regards
> Gom Sirait


Pak Gom dan rekan - rekan calon partisipan lainnya, 

Saat ini yang sudah dibuka adalah registrasi untuk KOI Talks, dan bisa dilakukan di forum Registration for KOI Talks. Tata cara pendaftarannya sudah dicantumkan disana

Yang akan dibuka dalam 1 - 2 hari ini adalah pendaftaran untuk GO event. Agak terlambat karena ada perubahan, dimana Mr. Tanaka Marusyo ternyata mengirimkan showa, bukan sanke-nya, dan ini perlu dikonfirmasi terlebih dahulu. Kemarin sudah dapat konfirmasi bahwa untuk GO kali ini belum ada varietas sanke.

Ikan sudah tiba di Jakarta, 2 hari yang lalu, di fasilitas KOI - Collection. Semalam sudah dilakukan pengukuran. Saat ini tinggal menunggu pengelompokan bredernya, mana yang dari Oomo dan mana yang dari Marusyo. Setelah ada kepastian baru nanti diumumkan mengenai harga dan tata cara pendaftaran peserta 

Bagi rekan - rekan yang berminat ikut serta, saya menyarankan untuk melihat terlebih dahulu the participacing koi, di:

Koi-Collection 
Jalan Raya Parpostel 96, Jati Asih 
Bekasi 17423 
Jawa Barat 
Tel.: (021)-82433766 

Disana rekan - rekan bisa menghubungi Om Roni dan minta ditunjukan ikan - ikannya

Demikian penjelasan saya, segera akan saya khabari informasi selanjutnya. Tks

BRgds

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*Dear Calon GO Partisipan,

Baru saja diperoleh konfirmasi dari Mr. Fujio Oomo, bahwa seluruh participating koi varietas showa shansoku (40 ekor) yang dikirim ke Jakarta berasal dari Oomo Farm. Jadi untuk GO kali ini tidak ada varietas showa shanshoku atau taisho shanshoku yang berasal Marusyo Farm (Hopefull Next Event)  .

Mohon maaf atas ketidaknyamanan akibat kesimpangsiuran informasi ini. Ternyata meski sudah difasilitasi dengan berbagai peralatan canggih, komunikasi masih menjadi masalah utama  .

Demikian, agar bisa dimaklumi

BRgds*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*INFORMASI LANJUTAN & REGISTRASI GO EVENT*

*PARTICIPATING KOI*

1. GO event ini akan mengkompetisikan 40 ekor Participating Koi, varietas Showa Shansoku yang seluruhnya berasal dari Oomo Farm 

2. Dalam format GO ini akan ada 2 pemenang, yaitu 1st Winner dan 2nd Winner for Oomo Showa Growth Out Event. Pemenang akan mendapatkan hadiah berupa:
a. Trophy (lagi diusahakan dari breeder-nya)
b. Keikutsertaan dalam event 4th All Indonesian Koi Show tanpa dikenakan biaya pendaftaran dan handling (handling oleh Koi  Collection Team)
c. Voucher Rp 2.000.000 untuk pembelian seluruh produk di Koi  Collection untuk masing  masing pemenang  

3. Participating Koi sudah tiba di Jakarta pada hari Senin, 21 Mei 2007. Foto  foto participating koi bisa diakses http://www.koi-collection.com/Indonesia ... /index.htm, atau bisa dilihat langsung (sangat disarankan bagi GO Participant) di:

*Koi-Collection 
Jalan Raya Parpostel 96, Jati Asih 
Bekasi 17423 
Jawa Barat 
Tel.: (021)-82433766*


*HARGA (PRICE)*

Harga participating koi *Rp 3.950.000* (tiga juta sembilan ratus lima puluh ribu rupiah), sudah termasuk :

1. Koi berukuran 20 cm+ yang memiliki prospek baik dan merupakan pilihan langsung Mr. Fujio Oomo. Setelah event selesai diproyeksikan ukuran koi akan mencapai ukuran 40 cm+  

2. Biaya pakan dan pemeliharaan selama GO event berlangsung           (± 6  bulan)

3. Donasi untuk kegiatan KOI Talks, satu tempat untuk satu ekor participating koi

4. Partisipasi dalam kegiatan Lucky Draw untuk mendapatkan 1 ekor tategoi koi berkualitas dari Oomo Farm


*TATA CARA PENDAFTARAN CALON PARTISIPAN*

Seluruh calon partisipan terlebih dahulu harus mendaftar dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:

1. Calon Partisipan adalah para hobbyist koi asal Indonesia, baik yang berdomisili di Jakarta maupun di luar Jakarta 

2. Calon Partisipan terlebih dahulu diharuskan mendaftar melalui forum ini. Pendaftaran mulai dibuka pada hari Senin, tanggal 28 Mei 2007, dan akan ditutup pada Selasa, 5 Juni 2007, kecuali bila ada informasi lain.

3. Pendaftaran dapat ditutup sewaktu - waktu apabila participating koi yang akan diambil sudah mencapai jumlah 40 ekor. Calon partisipan yang mendaftar setelahnya akan dicatat sebagai calon partisipan cadangan berdasarkan urutan posting. Keikutsertaan mereka akan dikonfirmasi apabila ada calon partisipan terdaftar yang mengundurkan diri atau tidak melakukan pembayaran sesuai tenggang waktu yang telah ditetapkan

4. Pendaftaran dilakukan dengan cara memposting data  data ke forum, meliputi: nama, alamat, mail, No. Telp yang bisa dihubungi, dan jumlah ikan yang akan dibeli.

Contoh:
Nama	: Karomul Wachid
Alamat	: Jl. Wijaya I/64, Kebayoran Baru
	  Jakarta Selatan
Telp/fax	: 021  7279 6245/ 021  7393629 
Mail	: [email protected]
Jumlah Koi	: 20 ekor	

5. Keikutsertaan calon partisipan akan dikonfirmasikan melalui forum ini berdasarkan urutan posting 

6. Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara tansfer ke rekening Bendahara KOIs di:
*BCA cabang Plaza Sentral
	A/C No. 441  1012837
	a/n Yudi Hanipurwoko* 

7. Bukti pembayaran atau transfer harap dikirim atau fax slip pembayaran/ transfer ke sekretariat KOIs di:
	Jl. Wijaya I/64, Kebayoran Baru
	Jakarta Selatan
	Telp. 021  7279 6245, Fax No. 021  739 3629 

8. Pembayaran sudah harus diterima paling lambat hari Rabu, tanggal 6 Juni 2007. Apabila hingga batas waktu tersebut belum diterima, maka keikutsertaan calon partisipan digugurkan dan tempatnya digantikan calon peserta cadangan, kecuali bila peminatnya kurang dari target. Hal mana yang akan dikonfirmasikan kemudian 

9. Pembayaran bagi partisipan dalam daftar cadangan dilakukan dengan cara transfer ke rekening di atas atau secara tunai selambat  lambatnya sebelum pengundian pemilihan participating koi dilakukan. Apabila hingga batas waktu tersebut, pembayaran belum diterima, maka calon partisipan dinyatakan gugur dan tidak berhak diikutsertakan dalam undian pemilihan participating koi

10. Partisipan yang sudah terdaftar harus membawa slip pembayaran/ transfer asli pada saat pelaksanaan KOI Talks & GO event (9 Juni 2007) untuk ditukarkan dengan bukti pembayaran asli    

*11. Tata cara undian pemilihan participating koi akan disampaikan kemudian melalui forum ini* 

12. Informasi lainnya/tambahan mengenai kegiatan GO Event akan disampaikan menyusul melalui forum ini  

Demikian, agar menjadi maklum

BRgds,

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Please Welcome, *The First Participant*:

Nama : *Robby iwan* 
Qty : 1 (satu) ekor 

Yang lain, masih ditunggu....
Pak Gom Sirait,
Mas Dimas,
Pak Ricky,
Pak Karom,
Pak Anggit,
Pak Tan Gwan An,
Pak Ivan C Permana,
Nacacha,
dan yang lainnya.............................

BRgds,

----------


## dimashp

Dear Pak Ajik,

Saya rencananya hari ini mau ke Koi Collection, mau liat ikan2nya dulu pak...hehe...Untuk Koi Talk registrasi langsung ke bapak bisa kan ? and kemaren ngobrol sama Pak Herdy saya baru sadar kalo KOI ada membership-nya...dia bilang kalo mau daftar bisa lewat dia, lebih enak saya titipin foto sama dia ato gimana pak ya kalo jadi member ?

Dimas

----------


## elcaro5

Pak Ajik,

saya sudah transfer ke pak Yudi sejumlah 250 rb utk keikut-sertaan GO
Event dan 7.650.000 rp utk 2 ikan.

Bukti sudah saya fax dan email ke Pak Ajik berikut
daftar koi incaran.   ::  

Apakah saya boleh ngundang 1 orang utk hadir di Event ini,
karena saya daftar utk 2 ikan ?

Terima kasih atas perhatiannya.

Salam Koi,
Tan Gwan An

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Dear Pak Ajik,
> 
> Saya rencananya hari ini mau ke Koi Collection, mau liat ikan2nya dulu pak...hehe...Untuk Koi Talk registrasi langsung ke bapak bisa kan ? and kemaren ngobrol sama Pak Herdy saya baru sadar kalo KOI ada membership-nya...dia bilang kalo mau daftar bisa lewat dia, lebih enak saya titipin foto sama dia ato gimana pak ya kalo jadi member ?
> 
> Dimas


Ok, ditunggu partisipasinya di GO.

Untuk KOI Talks, registrasi aja di forum: Registration for KOI Talks. Tata caranya sudah dijelaskan disana. Klo untuk KOI's membership, biar nanti aja om Rudy Showa yang jawab ya... Tq

BRgds,

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Ajik,
> 
> saya sudah transfer ke pak Yudi sejumlah 250 rb utk keikut-sertaan GO
> Event dan 7.650.000 rp utk 2 ikan.
> 
> Bukti sudah saya fax dan email ke Pak Ajik berikut
> daftar koi incaran.   
> 
> Apakah saya boleh ngundang 1 orang utk hadir di Event ini,
> ...


p Tan,

Tks buat partisipasinya dalam GO Event. Saya dah terima fax pembayarannya.

Mengenai undangan buat 1 orang temen, it's okay. Tolong aja pak diregistrasi nama temannya di forum Registraton for KOI Talks. Tks

BRgds,

----------


## karom

Pak Ajik,

Saya mau ikutan Grow Out event dong ... pengen tos-tos-an sama pak Robby neh ... he he ...   ::

----------


## icpermana

Mas Ajik,

Saya daftar a.n. Ivan C Permana dengan 1 Koi. Saya transfer Rp. 3,7 , karena sebelumnya sdh ditransfer Rp. 250.000 utk Koi Talks.

Bukti akan saya bawa waktu acara.

Terima Kasih

-ivan-

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Ajik,
> 
> Saya mau ikutan Grow Out event dong ... pengen tos-tos-an sama pak Robby neh ... he he ...


Sepakatnya tos-tosan, apa lelang nih  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Mas Ajik,
> 
> Saya daftar a.n. Ivan C Permana dengan 1 Koi. Saya transfer Rp. 3,7 , karena sebelumnya sdh ditransfer Rp. 250.000 utk Koi Talks.
> 
> Bukti akan saya bawa waktu acara.
> 
> Terima Kasih
> 
> -ivan-


Ok, tks p Ivan

So far partisipan GO Event yang sudah konfirmasi adalah:
1. p Robby Iwan, 1 ekor
2. p Tan Gwan An, 2 ekor
3. p Karomul Wachid, 1 ekor
4. p Ivan C. Permana, 1 ekor

Yang lain masih ditunggu. Jangan cuma bisik2 dong. hehehe. Kalau pada daftar pas acara, kita nih yang kerepotan  ::  

BRgds

----------


## TanSL

SPKC/Oomo will be selecting the Lucky Draw koi these few days. Please confirm your participation soon. I want to try get them to give away a good Koi for this lucky draw and I can only push harder if the number of participation is good. 

So, come on KOI's !!! Register now.

----------


## Robby Iwan

[quote="TanSL"]SPKC/Oomo will be selecting the Lucky Draw koi these few days. Please confirm your participation soon. I want to try get them to give away a good Koi for this lucky draw and I can only push harder if the number of participation is good. 


Pak Tan,

what is the size of lucky draw koi, (nisai 60cm ?)...  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Dear GO Partisipan,

Saya dah mail ke alamat mail masing - masing mengenai ketentuan pemilihan koi dan Formulir Pemilihan koi yang harus diisi dan diserahkan sesaat sebelum pengundian dilakukan.

Mohon konfirmasinya, seandainya belum diterima. Biar bisa saya kirim ulang secepatnya. Tks

BRgds,

----------


## TanSL

> Pak Tan,
> 
> what is the size of lucky draw koi, (nisai 60cm ?)...


Confirmed Oomo 54cm female nisai for lucky draw. This is the photo.

----------


## TanSL

This Lucky Draw koi and 3 very high quality nisai koi for auction will fly in to JKT on Wednesday, 6th June....

----------


## Robby Iwan

TanSL,

Very Good Kindai Showa for Lucky Draw..
Fren, can you post the auction fishes as well, tks


Pa Ajik,

Saya blm terima emailnya tuh..

----------


## icpermana

Mas Ajik,

Mungkin dalam rangka GO event dan belajar dari panitia bisa memberikan bahasan karakteristik ikannya Mas Oomo. Saya lihat di gambarnya agak bingung juga milihnya.

Kalau bisa, dibahas ikannya satu per satu. Pak Rudy Showa mungkin bisa membantu   ::  

Saya lagi bingung antara milih yang besar atau yang kecil, yang banyak sumi nya atau yang belum ada suminya. Apa yang kecil (24 cm) bisa mencapai body yang besar (30 cm), atau tanda2 bahwa dia male ? 

Mungkin sebagai masukan saja. Terima Kasih

-ivan-

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Mas Ajik,
> 
> Mungkin dalam rangka GO event dan belajar dari panitia bisa memberikan bahasan karakteristik ikannya Mas Oomo. Saya lihat di gambarnya agak bingung juga milihnya.
> 
> Kalau bisa, dibahas ikannya satu per satu. Pak Rudy Showa mungkin bisa membantu   
> 
> Saya lagi bingung antara milih yang besar atau yang kecil, yang banyak sumi nya atau yang belum ada suminya. Apa yang kecil (24 cm) bisa mencapai body yang besar (30 cm), atau tanda2 bahwa dia male ? 
> 
> Mungkin sebagai masukan saja. Terima Kasih
> ...



Mas Ivan,

Kang Oomo sendiri yang akan bicara bagaimana memilih showa, trutama untuk yg berasal dari Oomo Koi Farm pada saat Koi Talks. Info tsb yang selanjutnya diharapkan dapat digunakan sebagai guidance untuk memilih. Sesuai petuah dan tips dari beliau, baru kita daftarkan prioritas pilihan kita pada formulir yang telah saya mail ke alamat Mas Ivan. Btw, dah terima formulirnya, mas? Tq

BRgds,

----------


## TanSL

> TanSL,
> 
> Very Good Kindai Showa for Lucky Draw..
> Fren, can you post the auction fishes as well, tks


You bet. This is indeed a very good showa. SPKC is supporting KOI's all the way for this event. Hopefully, KOI's members will make this event a success, by participating...of course.

Fujio Oomo already purchased his air ticket to JKT. 

Please find the auction koi on Koi-collection website

----------


## icpermana

Mas Ajik,

Boleh juga Mas, biar Juragan Oomo yang nanti menerangkan. Tapi kalau bisa sebelumnya ada juga dari kita yang melakukan penilaian pendahuluan  ::  biar teman2 ikut belajar.

Formulirnya sudah terima Mas, nanti saya bawa waktu Koi Talks. Jadi kesimpulannya saya tip ex dulu yah, nunggu Juragan Oomo ngasih tips, baru diisi disana.

Terima Kasih

-ivan-

----------


## karom

Dear KOIers,

Ayo kita bersama-sama Sukseskan Acara ini "dari kita untuk kita" menurut SPKC ikan-ikan yang dikirim kali ini adalah Tategoi yang merupakan Pilihan Langsung oleh Mr. Fujio Oomo bahkan kata mr. Tan SL ketika menerima ikan2 tersebut dari Jepang didalam box nya ada tulisan tangan Oomo San yang kurang lebih artinya "This time Only for Indonesia Koi Lover" .. ini kesempatan yang langka kalo boleh dibilang begitu.

Mr. Sven dari Koi Collection juga sudah menyiapkan kolam khusus dengan Peralatan khusus made-in Germany untuk Oxygenator nya menggunakan Oxygen Murni (bukan Aerator) sehingga diharapkan ikan akan tumbuh dengan pesat mencapai 45cm - 50cm dalam tempo 6 bulan kedepan.

Mr. Fujio Oomo sendiri akan datang hari sabtu ini untuk Sharing dalam acara "Koi Talk" mengenai bagaimana cara memilih Showa yang bagus dan berprospek kedepan.

Jangan sia-siakan kesempatan Bagus ini sebelum Menyesal nantinya, memang 3,950 terasa sedikit mahal tapi kalo mengingat ikan yang akan didapat 6 bulan lagi rasanya harga tersebut sangat rasional (mana ada ikan impor ukuran 45cm-50cm dengan harga segitu)

Mari kita datang rame2 hari Sabtu, paling tidak untuk mendengarkan Mr. Fujio Oomo berbicara mengenai Showa.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

.

----------


## svenni

Hi Guys,

sorry that I am late but everyone is very busy to get everything done for the event. The auction koi and lucky draw are under this link

http://www.koi-collection.com/ztest/i_auction_css.html

I will copy the photos directly to the link as well.  ::

----------


## svenni

Here are the pics for the auction koi. All prices are ex Jakarta:



Marusyo Sanke, 52 cm, female, Rp. 3.650.000 start price

----------


## svenni

Next one:



Nogami Kohaku, 50 cm, start price Rp. 6.300.000

----------


## svenni

and the last one:



Oomo Showa, 51 cm, female, start price Rp. 5.000.000

I think all koi are worth it  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Dear KOIers,
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Jangan sia-siakan kesempatan Bagus ini sebelum Menyesal nantinya, memang 3,950 terasa sedikit mahal tapi kalo mengingat ikan yang akan didapat 6 bulan lagi rasanya harga tersebut sangat rasional (mana ada ikan impor ukuran 45cm-50cm dengan harga segitu)
> 
> Mari kita datang rame2 hari Sabtu, paling tidak untuk mendengarkan Mr. Fujio Oomo berbicara mengenai Showa.


Untuk menginspirasi para calon partisipan, Link ke Hoshikin GO di KL ini bisa menggambarkan bagaimana dahsyatnya perkembangan participating - koi dalam GO di KL:  

http://www.sentulpark-koi.com/spkcadmin ... /c473.html

Pada saat tiba, koi-koi tersebut berukuran 12 - 13 cm dan setelah sekitar 6 bulan ukuran bertambah menjadi 35 - 45 cm. Buying Cost koi - koi tersebut RM700 atau kira - kira sekitar IDR1,75M untuk kurs saat itu. Dengan transport cost diproyeksikan sebesar IDR800k per koi, maka keseluruhan investment cost buat Hoshikin Kohaku IDR 2,55M. Bila melihat perkembangannya saat ini rasanya Value-nya lebih besar dibandingkan investment cost yang telah dilakukan  ::  

So, ada lagi yang tertarik? Jangan lewatkan Sabtu, 9 Juni di Koi - Collection. 

BRgds,

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*Update GO Participant, per 5 Juni 2007*
1. p Robby Iwan, 1 ekor 
2. p Tan Gwan An, 2 ekor 
3. p Karomul Wachid, 1 ekor 
4. p Ivan C. Permana, 1 ekor 
5. p Anggit, 1 ekor
6. p Vero, 1 ekor
7. p Adi Priadi, 2 ekor
8. p Ahmad Budi Saputra, 1 ekor

Yang lain masih ditunggu. Mumung ada kesempatan Lucky Draw nih...

BRgds,

----------


## karom

taken from http://www.usakoi.com/article21.html

*Fujio Oomo - USA Koi*



This is my right hand in Japan when it comes to guaranteeing that my koi shipments arrive here in the USA in perfect condition. I am very lucky to have made a business friendship with Fujio Oomo and because of this I have been able to make several other friendships with Fujio's friends who all just happen to be KOI BREEDERS! Besides being my sometimes guide, interpreter and shipper Oomo-san is a Showa breeder. And at that he breeds exclusively High Quality Showa, although occasionally you can buy High Quality Hi Utsuri from him. Also Oomo-san also finds me other hard to get show quality varieties that he has picked up on his daily trips to many of Niigata's breeders.



Fujio has 3 pairs of parent koi or Oya-goi. He has about 20 mud ponds, 5 or 6 of these are used for first season koi or Tosai koi, 10 to 15 mud ponds are used for 2yr old koi or nisai koi and the rest are used for 3yr old koi or older and brood stock. Tosai ponds are a different size and depth then the rest of the ponds. The picture above shows a few of Oomo's ponds neatly tucked away on a steep mountain side where zero space is wasted



Here are a few numbers from Fujio to help explain why Oomo's koi are of such high quality, one of Oomo's female koi will produce 200,000 to 250,000 eggs. The hatching rate of the eggs is about 50%. So we are left with about 100,000 to 125,000 baby fry.



When you breed Showa you only keep the black fry (Kuroko) and from the 100,000 to 125,000 fry left only 50% of these will be black so from one set of parents we are left with 50,000 to 62,000 fry that will be culled over 5 times throughout the whole summer. These numbers are average for just one of Fujio' females

 

From the numbers listed above Fujio released 40,000 fry into 4 different mud ponds in late May. Like I said these will be culled 5 times during their release in May till they are harvested in the early Fall when there will be 2,000 left!

----------


## TanSL

Just to add-on, here is Oomo's showa in Niigata's Nougyousai Show October 2006, 65Bu Best-in-size Champion. The koi was 64cm.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*OOMO SHOWA GROWTH OUT COMPETITION:
TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*

1. Partisipan terlebih dahulu harus mengisi Formulir Pemilihan Koi yang berisi data  data pribadi dan pilihan koi berdasarkan urutan prioritas. Formulir akan diditribusikan ke alamat mail masing - masing partisipan atau dapat diambil di Koi - Collection pada saat kegiatan berlangsung

2. Formulir yang sudah diisi harus diserahkan selambat  lambatnya sebelum pelaksanaan undian, pada hari Sabtu, 9 Juni 2007.

3. Bagi Partisipan yang karena sesuatu hal tidak dapat hadir dalam pelaksanaan undian, harap mengirimkan Formulir ke sekretariat KOIs, Jl. Wijaya I/64, Kebayoran Baru, Jakarta Selatan, atau di fax ke No. 021  739 3629, selambat  lambatnya hari Kamis, tanggal 7 Juni 2007

4. Bagi Partisipan yang hingga batas waktu penyerahan terakhir belum juga menyerahkan Formulir, maka pilihan koi-nya akan dilakukan oleh KOIs dengan tata cara yang disepakati pada saat pelaksanaan undian

5. Pengundian dilakukan dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:

*Putaran Pertama:*

a. Seluruh Koi yang menjadi prioritas pilihan ke-1 akan diikutsertakan dalam pengundian Putaran Pertama. Koi yang dipilih hanya oleh 1 (satu) orang Partisipan secara otomatis menjadi milik Partisipan tersebut

b. Koi yang dipilih lebih dari 1 (satu) Partisipan akan diundi dengan tata cara yang akan disampaikan pada saat pengundian. Partisipan yang memenangkan pengundian berhak mendapatkan koi tersebut, sementara bagi yang kalah akan mengikuti Putaran Kedua

*Putaran Kedua (bila diperlukan):*

a. Yang akan mengikuti Putaran Kedua adalah seluruh koi prioritas pilihan ke-2 bagi Partisipan yang kalah dalam Putaran Pertama. Apabila prioritas pilihan ke-2 sudah dipilih dalam putaran Pertama, maka yang akan mengikuti undian Putaran Kedua adalah proritas pilihan ke-3. Begitu pula apabila prioritas pilihan ke-3 sudah terpilih, maka yang akan ikut serta dalam Putaran Kedua adalah koi prioritas pilihan berikutnya

b. Koi yang diundi pada Putaran kedua dan ternyata hanya dipilih oleh 1 (satu) orang Partisipan secara otomatis menjadi milik Partisipan tersebut

c. Koi yang diikutsertakan dalam Putaran Kedua dan ternyata dipilih oleh lebih dari satu orang Partisipan akan diundi dengan tata cara yang akan disampaikan pada saat pengundian. Pemenang undian berhak mendapatkan koi tersebut dan yang kalah akan mengikuti Putaran Ketiga

*Putaran Ketiga (bila diperlukan):*

a. Yang akan mengikuti Putaran Ketiga adalah seluruh koi prioritas pilihan ke-3 bagi Partisipan yang kalah dalam Putaran Kedua. Apabila prioritas pilihan ke-3 sudah dipilih dalam putaran sebelumnya, maka yang akan mengikuti undian Putaran Ketiga adalah proritas pilihan 4. Begitu pula apabila prioritas pilihan 4 sudah terpilih, maka yang akan ikut serta dalam Putaran Ketiga adalah koi priotas pilihan berikutnya

b. Koi yang diundi pada Putaran Ketiga dan ternyata hanya dipilih oleh 1 (satu) orang Partisipan secara otomatis menjadi milik Partisipan tersebut

c. Koi yang diundi pada Putaran Ketiga dan ternyata dipilih oleh lebih dari satu orang Partisipan akan diundi dengan tata cara yang akan disampaikan pada saat pengundian. Pemenang undian berhak mendapatkan koi tersebut dan yang kalah akan mengikuti Putaran berikutnya

*Putaran Berikutnya (bila diperlukan):*

a. Yang akan mengikuti Putaran berikutnya adalah seluruh koi prioritas pilihan urutan berikutnya yang belum terpilih pada putaran sebelumnya. 

b. Koi yang diundi pada Putaran ini dan ternyata hanya dipilih oleh 1 (satu) orang partisipan secara otomatis menjadi milik partisipan tersebut

c. Koi yang diundi pada Putaran ini dan ternyata dipilih oleh lebih dari satu orang Partisipan akan diundi dengan tata cara yang akan disampaikan pada saat pengundian. Partisipan yang memenangkan pengundian berhak mendapatkan koi tersebut, sementara bagi yang kalah akan mengikuti putaran terakhir


6. Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Tata Cara Pemilihan Koi akan dimufakatkan secara bersama

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hi Pak Ajik

Maaf seribu maaf kalau ikut nimbrung; 
Pertama; keterangan seperti ini yang kita tunggu selama ini dan yang menakutkan (maaf sungguh ndak having fan buat saya). Bagaimana mungkin untuk mendapatkan "istri" ke dua harus diundi??? Kenapa nggak pakai model SPKC let participant memilih keinginannya. Lain hal kalau pilihannya itu sudah duluan dipilih orang lain, mau bilang apa?

Kedua, buat kita-kita dari luar kota yang nggak bisa datang ke Jakarta kebagian undian ke berapa jadinya? Terus terang, Katanya Koi is a beauty on the eye of beholder? Kalau nggak beauty di eye kita buat apa dipandangi pak?

Saya pernah SMS ke Pak Rony, apa saya boleh pasti dapat nomor sekian....??? Tapi nggak ada jawaban dan saya baru mengerti sekarang dengan keterangan ini.

Tentu saja kita tidak mungkin merusak aturan yang sudah panitia buat... jadinya like it take it... don't like it leave it... 
Maaf Pak ... sekali maaf...ikut nimbrung  

Regards
Gom Sirait

----------


## TanSL

Lagi satu Oomo showa. Showa ini menang 1st prize 55bu di Jakarta Wakagoi show in April 2007, now living in a luxurious pond somewhere in Jakarta.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Hi Pak Ajik
> 
> Maaf seribu maaf kalau ikut nimbrung; 
> Pertama; keterangan seperti ini yang kita tunggu selama ini dan yang menakutkan (maaf sungguh ndak having fan buat saya). Bagaimana mungkin untuk mendapatkan "istri" ke dua harus diundi??? Kenapa nggak pakai model SPKC let participant memilih keinginannya. Lain hal kalau pilihannya itu sudah duluan dipilih orang lain, mau bilang apa?
> 
> Kedua, buat kita-kita dari luar kota yang nggak bisa datang ke Jakarta kebagian undian ke berapa jadinya? Terus terang, Katanya Koi is a beauty on the eye of beholder? Kalau nggak beauty di eye kita buat apa dipandangi pak?
> 
> Saya pernah SMS ke Pak Rony, apa saya boleh pasti dapat nomor sekian....??? Tapi nggak ada jawaban dan saya baru mengerti sekarang dengan keterangan ini.
> 
> ...


P Gom Sirait,

Salah satu yang menyebabkan aturan main ini baru diumumkan sekarang adalah untuk mendapatkan banyak masukan dari beberapa temen - teman calon partisipan. Kita sudah melakukan evaluasi terhadap metode yang dilakukan oleh SPKC atau Max Koi Farm. Kedua-duanya punya kelemahan yang ingin kita hindari. Kalau SPKC, prinsipnya First in First Serve dengan order lewat forum. Beberapa temen2 keberatan karena tidak semua mereka bisa stand by di depan komputer selama 24 jam terus menerus sehingga mereka akan kehilangan kesempatan untuk mendapatkan "istri" pilihannya kalau ternyata pilihan tersebut sudah diambil temen hobbyst yang lain. Kalau di Max Koi Farm, kesempatan mereka akan hilang kalau ternyata mereka dapat giliran terakhir dalam memilih ikan (p datta paling alergi nih  ::  )

Berdasarkan hal itu, kita kembangkan metode pemilihan sendiri. Spiritnya adalah apabila ada koi yang dipilih oleh lebih dari satu orang, maka setiap pemilih bisa mendapatken kesempatan yang sama untuk mendapatkan koi tersebut. Selain itu dengan cara seperti ini kita harapkan bisa memberi kesempatan bagi partisipan untuk berstrategi memilih koi yang punya potensi menang tapi tidak menjadi favorit saat ini. Kecenderungan kita adalah memilih koi yang sudah jadi, padahal dalam GO event selalu saja ada kejutannya. Koi yang tadinya tidak menjadi favorit justru bisa menjadi favorit pemenangnya. Contoh yang terbaru terjadi adalah Hoshikin Kohaku-nya p Robby di SPKC. Koi dengan kode HG014 adalah sisa pilihan terakhir yang belum diambil dan pada saat p robby register tinggal itulah pilihan satu -satunya. Sekarang ternyata koi tersebut menjadi salah satu favorit pemenang. Teman - teman dan saya sepakat dengan cara seperti ini kita harapkan ada unsur edukasinya dalam memilih koi.

Buat p Gom & temen - temen yang diluar kota, bila ingin ikut serta, saya akan kirimkan formulir pemilihan ikannya yang bisa ditulis dan dikirim balik ke saya via mail atau fax, paling lambat Kamis, 7 Juni 2007. Bapak tinggal mengurutkan berdasarkan prioritas koi pilihan Bapak. Nanti kita yang akan mengikutsertakan Bapak dalam pemilihan dan juga Lucky Draw. Apabila nanti koi pilihan pertama ternyata tidak ada yang memilih, maka koi tersebut sepenuhnya menjadi milik bapak, tapi kalo ada lebih dari satu akan dilakukan pengundian. Bila kalah, maka bapak ikut putaran kedua yang akan mengundi ikan pilihan kedua atau ikan urutan berikutnya. Begitu seterusnya. Kita harapkan koi yang terpilih adalah koi - koi Top Five berdasarkan pilihan partisipan

Harus diakui pak, tata cara pemilihan seperti ini juga belum tentu bisa memuaskan seluruh partisipan. Namun kita harus memilih cara yang mungkin paling banyak diterima, sambil berharap akan ada improvement sehingga ke depannya kita punya sistem yang lebih baik

Demikian p Gom, semoga bisa menjawab. Kurang lebihnya saya mohon maaf nih. Tks


BRgds

----------


## dattairadian

> Hi Pak Ajik
> 
> Maaf seribu maaf kalau ikut nimbrung; 
> Pertama; keterangan seperti ini yang kita tunggu selama ini dan yang menakutkan (maaf sungguh ndak having fan buat saya). Bagaimana mungkin untuk mendapatkan "istri" ke dua harus diundi??? Kenapa nggak pakai model SPKC let participant memilih keinginannya. Lain hal kalau pilihannya itu sudah duluan dipilih orang lain, mau bilang apa?


Maaf, saya coba menjawab pertanyaan P Gom. Seperti P Gom mungkin sedikit salah mengerti (cmiiw). Saya pikir sistem kita justru lebih fair Pak (karena semua peserta memilih di hari yang sama). Ikan tidak didapat hanya semerta-merta dengan diundi pak. Semua peserta (dihari yang sama) memilih pilihannya, lalu pilihannya tersebut ditulis rahasia di secarik kertas (beda dengan sistem spkc yang "siapa cepat dia dapat" (kasian dong yang baru buka internet belakangan  ::  ). Setelah nomer ikan pilihan tersebut dikumpulkan oleh panitia, nanti akan segera diumumkan oleh panitia. Jika ternyata ikan pilihannya tsb hanya terpilih oleh ybs saja, maka otomatis ikan tersebut langsung jadi milik peserta ybs. Tapi jika ternyata ada beberapa orang dengan pilihan yang sama, maka "terpaksa" baru dilakukan sistem undi.




> Kedua, buat kita-kita dari luar kota yang nggak bisa datang ke Jakarta kebagian undian ke berapa jadinya? Terus terang, Katanya Koi is a beauty on the eye of beholder? Kalau nggak beauty di eye kita buat apa dipandangi pak?


Acara seperti ini saya pikir memang acara yang wajib untuk dikunjungi dong pak, he he ... Apalagi ada Fujio Oomo mengisi seminar. _Are u koi kichi enough?_  :: 

Demikian penjelasan dari saya, semoga dapat membantu

salam

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*Update GO Participant, as of 6 Juni 2007* 

1. p Robby Iwan, 1 pcs
2. p Tan Gwan An, 2 pcs 
3. p Karomul Wachid, 1 pcs 
4. p Ivan C. Permana, 1 pcs 
5. p Anggit, 1 pcs 
6. p Vero, 1 pcs 
7. p Adi Priadi, 2 pcs 
8. p Ahmad Budi Saputra, 1 pcs
9. p Boy, 1 pcs
10. p Sajuti, 1 pcs
11. p Cahyohartono, 1 pcs

Total number Koi booked: 13 pcs

BRgds,

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*KOI TALKS & GROWTH OUT EVENT
Jakarta, 9 Juni 2007*

*DAY*	              :	Saturday, June 9th 2007 

*VENUE*	              :	Koi-Collection (Indonesia) 
		Jalan Raya Parpostel 96, Jati Asih 
                                Bekasi 17423 
                                Jawa Barat 
                                Tel.: (021)-82433766

*AGENDA*

09.00  09.50         : 	*Registration for KOI Talks*, KOIs Officer: Yudi HP	

09.50  10.00         : 	*Welcome Speech*, KOIs Chairman: Mr. Karomul Wachid	

10.00  10.30         : 	*Sesi 1: Judging Showa Shansoku in An             International Show: A Shinkokai Perspective*, Mr. Lukeshori (Shinkokai Member) 

10.30  11.00         : 	Question & Answer

11.00 - 11.30          : 	*Sesi 2: Selecting Showa Shansoku Tategoi: An   Oomo Farms Perspective*, Mr. Fujio Oomo (Oomo Koi Farm) 

11.30  12.00         : 	Question & Answer

12.00  13.00         : 	Lunch, Host: Sven Keller

13.00  13.15         : 	Explanation of Proceeding, KOIs Officer: Ajik Raffles	

13.15  14.30         : 	*Selection/Drawing*, KOIs Officer: Ajik Raffles	

14.30  14.45         : 	*Lucky Draw*, KOIs Officer: Ajik Raffles	

14.45  15.30         : 	*Auction* , KOIs Officer: Rudy Showa

----------


## karom

> Just to add-on, here is Oomo's showa in Niigata's Nougyousai Show October 2006, 65Bu Best-in-size Champion. The koi was 64cm.



*Hi Mr. Tan ... Can you bring this Showa to Jakarta as a Lucky Draw ... If can then we well treat you like a King here*   ::

----------


## svenni

> Originally Posted by TanSL
> 
> Just to add-on, here is Oomo's showa in Niigata's Nougyousai Show October 2006, 65Bu Best-in-size Champion. The koi was 64cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hi Mr. Tan ... Can you bring this Showa to Jakarta as a Lucky Draw ... If can then we well treat you like a King here*


Pak,

this koi was for sale for a while (it is still on the HP). It now also joins the luxury of pure oxygen supply in a huge pond in Jakarta'a south  ::

----------


## svenni

Ups,

wrong koi. It was the other one posted before  ::

----------


## beryl

Om Ajik..

Semoga masih ada kesempatan buat daftar GO Event nya nih...

Nama : Beryl Ep
Alamat : Semarang
Mail : [email protected]
Jumlah Koi : 1 ekor 

Rgds,

----------


## Gom 7rait

Pak Ajik & Pak Datta

I can understand! Last question...

Semisal kita milih urutan 1,2,3 dan ternyata nomer tersebut juga masuk nominasi participant lain (boleh jadi kan), dan setelah di undi tak satu pun yang jatuh kepelukan kita (nomor pilihan tsb), what will gonna happen Pak? Terimakasih...

Regards
Gom Sirait

----------


## TanSL

> Hi Mr. Tan ... Can you bring this Showa to Jakarta as a Lucky Draw ... If can then we well treat you like a King here [/b]


Lucky draw? Sure, the only participant will be ME !! LOL 
Seriously, you can have the photo, it's free...LOL...no need to treat me like King, just give me a KOI's membership number.

BTW, he flew in to KL yesterday night. I will meet him later today. Maybe you want him to talk about this koi during his talk ?? Anyone interested ?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak Ajik & Pak Datta
> 
> I can understand! Last question...
> 
> Semisal kita milih urutan 1,2,3 dan ternyata nomer tersebut juga masuk nominasi participant lain (boleh jadi kan), dan setelah di undi tak satu pun yang jatuh kepelukan kita (nomor pilihan tsb), what will gonna happen Pak? Terimakasih...
> 
> Regards
> Gom Sirait


Itu sangat mungkin, pak Gom. Dan kalau itu yang terjadi maka kita lihat pilihan berikutnya (pilihan 4,5, ...). Pada saat kita setting aturan main ini, kita cuma berharap seluruh partisipan bisa mendapatkan setidaknya Top Five, atau 5 terbaik pilihan mereka. Tks

BRgds

----------


## icpermana

Mas Ajik,

Saya lihat calon Koi GO gambarnya ada yang berubah yah (yang kode kecil kepala 00xx). Apa itu masih dari Juragan Oomo atau breeder lain Mas ? 

Terus satu lagi, yang peta lokasi sudah ada belum yah ?

Terima Kasih

-ivan-

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Mas Ajik,
> 
> Saya lihat calon Koi GO gambarnya ada yang berubah yah (yang kode kecil kepala 00xx). Apa itu masih dari Juragan Oomo atau breeder lain Mas ? 
> 
> Terus satu lagi, yang peta lokasi sudah ada belum yah ?
> 
> Terima Kasih
> 
> -ivan-


Betul mas Ivan,

Itu 6 ekor koi dari Kang Oomo juga sebagai pengganti koi sebelumnya yang over stress sehingga hi-nya pudar. Koi itu baru datang 2 hari yang lalu. Mengenai peta, saya kemaren sudah mengingatkan kang Sven untuk segera diposting, mudah - mudahan hari ini sudah diposting paling tidak petunjuk arahnya.

BRgds

----------


## elcaro5

Utk petunjuk ke tempat Herr Sven,

Lebih baik dari tol cawang - bogor, ke luar di pintu tol cilangkap / pondok indah. setelah keluar pintu tol ambil yang arah kiri ke arah cilangkap.

Terus ikutin tol sampai ke ujungnya ada tanda Jati Asih.

Keluar pintu tol kita meluncur sampai ujung dan ada pertigaan, terus kita ambil ke kanan. Kemudian ada belokan ke kanan menunjukkan perumahan Sakura Regency. Kita belok ke kanan, sekitar 500 m ada perumahan Sakura Regency. Kita jangan masuk tapi terus, di berikutnya ada jalan yang bercabang, ambil yang kiri. 

Nah nggak lama lagi muncul umbul2 Koi-Collection di sebelah kiri jalan.

Mohon maaf, kalau penjelasannya kurang. Maklum waktu ke sana, sudah
sore hari.

Selamat bertemu dan ber-koi ria di GO dan Talk Event.

Salam,
Tan Gwan An

----------


## Nachacha

> Utk petunjuk ke tempat Herr Sven,
> 
> Lebih baik dari tol cawang - bogor, ke luar di pintu tol cilangkap / pondok indah. setelah keluar pintu tol ambil yang arah kiri ke arah cilangkap.
> 
> Terus ikutin tol sampai ke ujungnya ada tanda Jati Asih.
> 
> Keluar pintu tol kita meluncur sampai ujung dan ada pertigaan, terus kita ambil ke kanan. Kemudian ada belokan ke kanan menunjukkan perumahan Sakura Regency. Kita belok ke kanan, sekitar 500 m ada perumahan Sakura Regency. Kita jangan masuk tapi terus, di berikutnya ada jalan yang bercabang, ambil yang kiri. 
> 
> Nah nggak lama lagi muncul umbul2 Koi-Collection di sebelah kiri jalan.
> ...


kalau dr pintu tol yg Jatiasih - bekasi udah nyambung belum pak, soalnya saya dr bandung, kalau udah nyambung saya bisa lgs lewat Tol Cipularang gak perlu muter ke jagorawi

----------


## ari-radja

Bapak-Bapak,

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Halo para bos, saya juga nunggu kehadiran para koi itu ke Jakarta. Mau ikutan nih. Mudah-mudahan nggak mahal-mahal amat ya, biar bisa ikut sekalian sekolah di kolam. Karena, carilah ilmu sampai ke kolam. He he he....
> 
> Rgds,
> Ari - Solo


Pak Ari,
Ikannya sudah sampai di jakarta sejak sekitar 2 minggu yang lalu. Foto - fotonya bapak bisa akses di:

http://www.koi-collection.com/Indonesia ... /index.htm

Mengenai harga dan tatacara keikutsertaan, termasuk pemilihan koi bapak bisa lihat di bagian - bagian awal forum ini. Tks,

BRgds,

----------


## ari-radja

> Originally Posted by ari-radja
> 
> Halo para bos, saya juga nunggu kehadiran para koi itu ke Jakarta. Mau ikutan nih. Mudah-mudahan nggak mahal-mahal amat ya, biar bisa ikut sekalian sekolah di kolam. Karena, carilah ilmu sampai ke kolam. He he he....
> 
> Rgds,
> Ari - Solo
> 
> 
> Pak Ari,
> ...



Pak Ajik, suoriii bunget. Saya udah lama buka forum, tapi nggak pernah negok ke kegiatan koi's. Ini tadi pas break rapat di kantor, saya buka-buka, eh ada GO event. Saking nafsunya, langsung reply, kirain masih pertengahan Juni atau kapan gitu, tanpa melihat bahwa sudah ada halaman 3.4.5. Jadi malu nih, he he he..... Mudah2an yang baca tulisan ''bernafsuku'' tadi cuma Pak Ajik ya. 
Tadinya saya pikir kalau masih pertengahan Juni saya bisa atur waktu kerjaku untuk sekolah ke kolam Mas Sven. Tetapi, kalau muepet gini, apa bisa ya. Lagi pula hari ini hari terakhir ya Mas. Wah nyesel aku mas.

Rgds,
Ari - Solo

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Update GO Participant, as of 7 Juni 2007 

1. p Robby Iwan, 1 pcs 
2. p Tan Gwan An, 2 pcs 
3. p Karomul Wachid, 1 pcs 
4. p Ivan C. Permana, 1 pcs 
5. p Anggit, 1 pcs 
6. p Vero, 1 pcs 
7. p Adi Priadi, 2 pcs 
8. p Ahmad Budi Saputra, 1 pcs 
9. p Boy, 1 pcs 
10. p Sajuti, 1 pcs 
11. p Cahyohartono, 1 pcs 
12. p Beryl Eko Prasodjo, 1pcs
13. p Rendy Ekarantio, 1pcs

Total number Koi ordered: 15 pcs 

BRgds,

----------


## karom

> Tadinya saya pikir kalau masih pertengahan Juni saya bisa atur waktu kerjaku untuk sekolah ke kolam Mas Sven. Tetapi, kalau muepet gini, apa bisa ya. Lagi pula hari ini hari terakhir ya Mas. Wah nyesel aku mas.
> 
> Rgds,
> Ari - Solo


pak Ari masih ada waktu kok mas ... apalagi pesawat solo-jakarta kan uwokeh tenan ... he he 

kalo gak bisa datang bisa diwakilkan kok pak yang penting priority list ikannya dikirim ke pak Ajik ..

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Originally Posted by ari-radja
> 
> 
> Tadinya saya pikir kalau masih pertengahan Juni saya bisa atur waktu kerjaku untuk sekolah ke kolam Mas Sven. Tetapi, kalau muepet gini, apa bisa ya. Lagi pula hari ini hari terakhir ya Mas. Wah nyesel aku mas.
> 
> Rgds,
> Ari - Solo
> 
> 
> ...


P Ari,

Ok, saya tunggu sampe besok jam 12 siang. Juga untuk partisipan lain yang tidak bisa hadir  ::  

BRgds

----------


## svenni

Hi everyone,

untuk di ketahui bahwa kita sudah memasang papan petunjuk jalan persis di depan pintu keluar tol Jati Asih 2. Tepatnya di bawah jalan tol baru (bunderan). Jadi begitu keluar pintu tol Jati Asih, kita belok kanan. Kemudian lampu merah pertama belok kanan lagi (ikuti petunjuk jalan). Begitu menemukan pecahan jalan ikuti kembali tanda ke arah Sakura Regency. Setelah melewati kompleks Sakura Regency lebih kurang 500 meter akan terlihat umbul-umbul Koi-Collection dan tembok rumah yang bergambar koi dan papan terakhir yang kami letakan persis di depan rumah kami.

Thanks to my wife for helping me write this  ::

----------


## karom

> Hi everyone,
> 
> untuk di ketahui bahwa kita sudah memasang papan petunjuk jalan persis di depan pintu keluar tol Jati Asih 2. Tepatnya di bawah jalan tol baru (bunderan). Jadi begitu keluar pintu tol Jati Asih, kita belok kanan. Kemudian lampu merah pertama belok kanan lagi (ikuti petunjuk jalan). Begitu menemukan pecahan jalan ikuti kembali tanda ke arah Sakura Regency. Setelah melewati kompleks Sakura Regency lebih kurang 500 meter akan terlihat umbul-umbul Koi-Collection dan tembok rumah yang bergambar koi dan papan terakhir yang kami letakan persis di depan rumah kami.
> 
> Thanks to my wife for helping me write this


Sven, good to hear that you've learned Bahasa from your wife, We'll do Test Bahasa tomorrow for you ...  so be prepared !

----------


## elcaro5

Gruss Gott Herr Sven,

Ich kann auch fuer Sie uebersetzen. Ich war ziemlich lang in Deutschland.
Wir koennen uns morgen frueh treffen.

Saya juga bisa bantu menterjemahkan dari bahasa Jerman ke Indonesia.
Maklum saya nya lama di Jerman. Tapi sudah lama nggak pake, jadi lidah kaku & banyak kata2 yg lupa. Besok bisa ketemu Herr Sven di GO Event ?

Tschuess.

Mit freundlichem Gruss,
Tan Gwan An

----------


## TanSL

> Sven, good to hear that you've learned Bahasa from your wife, We'll do Test Bahasa tomorrow for you ...  so be prepared !


Pak Karom, 

Please, can you test me also? But first, find me Indonesian wife first...  ::   ::   ::  

Sven, you can test my German too.    ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Frens,

Kemarin sabtu.., saya ketemu sama Fujio Oomo.., orangnya baeek banget..  :: , dia bisa sulap juga ..ambil gulungan kertas kecil..bisa jadi ikan showa 54cm..  ::

----------


## elcaro5

Congrats Mr. Robby,

One of the antusiast at KOI GO Event and win a good Koi.   ::   ::  

Salam,
Tan GA

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Congrats Mr. Robby,
> 
> One of the antusiast at KOI GO Event and win a good Koi.    
> 
> Salam,
> Tan GA



Pa TGA,

Senang sekali jumpa dan berkenalan dg anda..  :: , mudah2an ada kesempatan ketemu lagi ya, tks

----------


## Nachacha

Pak ajik, saya ada usulan buat ikan2 GO yang sudah terpilih. Kolamnya dipisah dengan ikan2 yang belum terpilih. Jadi kalau sekarang baru 15 ekor, dibuatkan dalam satu kolam tersendiri. Biar lebih cepat pertumbuhnnya pak. Kalau dari ukuran kolam yg kemarin saya lihat, apa 40 ekor gak kebanyakan pak buat ngejar pertumbuhan yang bagus.

----------


## rvidella

katanya ikan yang tidak terjual akan dijual lebih murah yah ... dari 40 ikan itu, pak sven apa akan di-update posting ikan dan nama pemiliknya?

----------


## svenni

> katanya ikan yang tidak terjual akan dijual lebih murah yah ... dari 40 ikan itu, pak sven apa akan di-update posting ikan dan nama pemiliknya?


Pak,

updatenya sudah 2 hari lalu  ::

----------


## elcaro5

Pak Dodo,

Bisa dilihat di url http://www.koi-collection.com, terus pilih event
dan klik di link "DONT MISS THIS "FIRST IN INDONESIA" EVENT!
THE PICTURE LINK IS *HERE*". 

Kemarin coba lihat2 di Hanggar. Kiosnya pak Dodo di sebelah mana ? Nggak ketemu nih.

Thanks,
Tan GA

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pak ajik, saya ada usulan buat ikan2 GO yang sudah terpilih. Kolamnya dipisah dengan ikan2 yang belum terpilih. Jadi kalau sekarang baru 15 ekor, dibuatkan dalam satu kolam tersendiri. Biar lebih cepat pertumbuhnnya pak. Kalau dari ukuran kolam yg kemarin saya lihat, apa 40 ekor gak kebanyakan pak buat ngejar pertumbuhan yang bagus.


Maaf nih, p Cahyo baru reply.

Rencananya peserta GO Event memang akan diletakkan di kolam tersendiri. Ikan - ikan lain yang bukan peserta GO Event akan dipindahkan ke kolam lain. Hal itu baru akan dilakukan setelah pemilihan ikan buat partisipan GO Event resmi ditutup. Sebagaimana dijelaskan pada saat acara hari Sabtu kemaren, GO Event masih akan dibuka hingga tanggal 24 Juni 2007 sehubungan dengan permintaan beberapa hobbyst yang tidak well - informed terhadap kegiatan ini karena tidak mengikuti perkembangannya di KOI's forum. Atau yang aktif di forum tapi tidak mengikuti, forum mengenai GO Event, seperti p Ari - Raja, Solo  ::  

Sekalian saja saya sampaikan bahwa untuk pemilihan ikan Tahap ke-2 ini dilakukan dengan cara *First Come First Serve*. Calon partisipan yang berminat bisa memilih ikan - ikan yang belum terpilih pada Tahap ke-1 dan mengorder dengan cara posting ke milis ini, dengan menyebutkan nama dan kode ikan pilihannya. Kita ikan mereserve ikan - ikan tersebut dan selambat - lambatnya hingga 3 hari setelah reserve, pembayaran harus sudah diterima efektif ke rekening KOI's. Apabila hingga waktu yang telah ditentukan pembayaran belum diterima, maka reserve akan kami batalkan. Ikan akan kami confirm sebagai milik partisipan apabila pembayarannya sudah diterima efektif di rekening KOI's.

BRrgd,

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Pak Ichal,

Welcome to Oomo Showa Grow Out Event
It is confirm DSC_0168 belong to Bapak
Mas Roni (Koi - Coll) segera akan meng up date situsnya.

Saya juga dah bicara dengan Mr. Sven pagi ini. 
Soal pengiriman No Problem, nanti mereka yang atur setelah event selesai di Bulan Desember.

BRgds,

----------


## icpermana

New Avatar   ::

----------


## Nachacha

> New Avatar


Euleuh2 eta lauk inceran abdi nu pertama belom rejekinya nih kala undian sama kang ivan permana nih. Terus terang masih ke impi2 tuh ikan  hehehehehe....

----------


## svenni

Dear all,

the GO event will officially end on coming Thursday, 6th December 2007. I have contacted SPKC to organize the judging. Unfortunetaly all breeders in Japan are still quite busy, so we needed to get another top expert to Jakarta. Luke Shori will be the one doing the final judging of the koi. As everybody will be quite busy in the coming days I would suggest that the judging will be done by Luke on a day to be confirmed and 2 members of the KOI's commitee should witness and approve the judging. After the decision is made we would announce the winner on the forum.

What do you (the participants) think?

I would appreciate your comments so we can go ahead with SPKC and make detailed plans for the trip.

Thanks.....

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Dear all,
> 
> the GO event will officially end on coming Thursday, 6th December 2007. As everybody will be quite busy in the coming days I would suggest that the judging will be done by Luke on a day to be confirmed and 2 members of the KOI's commitee should witness and approve the judging. After the decision is made we would announce the winner on the forum.
> 
> What do you (the participants) think?
> 
> Thanks.....


Saya SETUJU saja pak Sven.

----------


## showa

Om Ivan,.........

wah kemana aja nic om yg satu ini ngilang dari peredaran.........?
ha ha ha ha ha

yg pasti koleksinya semangkin mantap saja ya.......?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Dear all,
> 
> the GO event will officially end on coming Thursday, 6th December 2007. I have contacted SPKC to organize the judging. Unfortunetaly all breeders in Japan are still quite busy, so we needed to get another top expert to Jakarta. Luke Shori will be the one doing the final judging of the koi. As everybody will be quite busy in the coming days I would suggest that the judging will be done by Luke on a day to be confirmed and 2 members of the KOI's commitee should witness and approve the judging. After the decision is made we would announce the winner on the forum.
> 
> What do you (the participants) think?
> 
> I would appreciate your comments so we can go ahead with SPKC and make detailed plans for the trip.
> 
> Thanks.....


SETUJU, OM.....

----------


## valmh

Kapan KOIS ngadain GO lagi ? Sekali-sekali GO nya varieties yang agak lain dong jangan Gosanke aja. Doitsu Ochiba misalnya   ::   ::  , yang ini pasti guede-guuuueeede .. mesti pinjam waduk kali ya.

Saya pendaftar pertama deh, siapa ikut ?

-mul-

----------


## svenni

Hi everyone,

the judging will be this Saturday, 15th December at 13.00h. If someone is interested to come, you are all welcome. We will announce the winner in the forum the same day.

Good luck.....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Hi everyone,
> 
> the judging will be this Saturday, 15th December at 13.00h. If someone is interested to come, you are all welcome. We will announce the winner in the forum the same day.
> 
> Good luck.....


I'll be there, p Sven....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Kapan KOIS ngadain GO lagi ? Sekali-sekali GO nya varieties yang agak lain dong jangan Gosanke aja. Doitsu Ochiba misalnya    , yang ini pasti guede-guuuueeede .. mesti pinjam waduk kali ya.
> 
> Saya pendaftar pertama deh, siapa ikut ?
> 
> -mul-


Pak Mul,
Saya denger kemaren ada rapat KOI's. Salah satu agendanya untuk bikin kegiatan semacam GO ini. Formatnya lagi dirumuskan. Ikannya juga lagi dinego. Denger - denger sih ada sekitar 30 ekor dari salah satu Top Breeder.... Kita tunggu aja kelanjutannya ya.... But, please keep quiet, jangan bilang2 info ini dari saya ya  ::

----------


## karom

saya akan datang om Sven ... ayo teman2 yang pengen tatap muka atau copy darat kita rame2 ke Koi-Collections sekaligus kumpul2 sambil melihat penjurian Oomo Showa ..





> Hi everyone,
> 
> the judging will be this Saturday, 15th December at 13.00h. If someone is interested to come, you are all welcome. We will announce the winner in the forum the same day.
> 
> Good luck.....

----------


## koilvr

> Pak Mul,
> Saya denger kemaren ada rapat KOI's. Salah satu agendanya untuk bikin kegiatan semacam GO ini. Formatnya lagi dirumuskan. Ikannya juga lagi dinego. Denger - denger sih ada sekitar 30 ekor dari salah satu Top Breeder.... Kita tunggu aja kelanjutannya ya.... But, please keep quiet, jangan bilang2 info ini dari saya ya


ikut dong   ::   ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Rekan2 kois,

Pak Ajik benar, tapi masih dirumuskan cara.. dan harga masih di nego.., yang sdh dipastikan.. maruyama showa GO, dan GO nya di mud pond beneran utk 5 bulan dan finishing di concrete pond 1 bln.

beli tosai dapet nisai nih..  ::

----------


## koilvr

> Rekan2 kois,
> 
> Pak Ajik benar, tapi masih dirumuskan cara.. dan harga masih di nego.., yang sdh dipastikan.. maruyama showa GO, dan GO nya di mud pond beneran utk 5 bulan dan finishing di concrete pond 1 bln.
> 
> beli tosai dapet nisai nih..


wah showa lagi nih   ::   but anyway ikut dong   ::  asal harganya masuk budget   ::   :P

----------


## hendronugikoi

Bapak2 maaf baru buka milis KOI's lagi,
eh ternyata Sabtu ini ada acara kumpul2 untuk OOMO GO.  
BTW untuk Pak Ajik dan Om Sven ikan akan langsung diambil atau di karantina dulu disana?

Cheers,
Hendro & Nugi

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Bapak2 maaf baru buka milis KOI's lagi,
> eh ternyata Sabtu ini ada acara kumpul2 untuk OOMO GO.  
> BTW untuk Pak Ajik dan Om Sven ikan akan langsung diambil atau di karantina dulu disana?
> 
> Cheers,
> Hendro & Nugi


Saya belum koordinasi dengan p Sven, tapi pada waktu Selasa kemaren saya lihat langsung, ikannya suehat - suehat.... Jadi menurut saya, bisa langsung diambil. Gimana p Sven?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> wah showa lagi nih    but anyway ikut dong   asal harganya masuk budget    :P


Waktu pertama kali dapat info, komentar saya sama...  :: , tapi setelah lihat fotonya... hmmmm. Yang membedakan showa kali ini karena most of them kindai....  ::

----------


## koilvr

> Waktu pertama kali dapat info, komentar saya sama... , tapi setelah lihat fotonya... hmmmm. Yang membedakan showa kali ini karena most of them kindai....


wah sounds excited nih   ::  
jangan2 ada tancho showa juga diantaranya  :P

----------


## Robby Iwan

Koilover mau tancho showa ya..  :: , mdh2an ada tancho showa, atau yg tiga step, empat step..inazuma..

----------


## Robby Iwan

Congratulation to KOI COLLECTION and SPKC who have perform very good and successfull KOIs Oomo showa Grow Out event.

_Big Thanks to SPKC for the high quality tosai and to KC who has profesionally grow the fish, (av.4cm/month in concrete pond !!)_
.

----------


## valmh

Selamat buat pak Tan yang menang !! kapan dong foto perkembangan ikannya di post di forum ?

----------


## elcaro5

Salam KOI's,

sebelumnya terima kasih atas teman2 di KOI's dan di event GO.
sebetulnya saya waktu itu baru mengenal koi sekitar 2 bulan. 

jadi saya pilih berdasarkan feeling saja, maklum pengetahuan
tentang koi masih minim sekali. 

eh, hasilnya mengejutkan saya sebagai pemula di koi.

denga bantuan teman2 di KOI maupun melalui forum ini
saya belajar cukup banyak, karena sebagai pemula ini 
ajang yang sangat berharga.

utk foto, kebetulan saya waktu event kemarin tidak bawa
kamera, karena tidak menyangka untuk bisa mendapatkan
tempat terhormat. tapi mungkin bisa minta Pak Karom atau
Pak Ajik untuk meng-upload hasil penjurian kemarin.

Kalau ikan sdh berkembang, saya akan posting di forum ini.

Saya melihat ikan teman2 punya potensial lebih bagus dari
ikan yang saya pilih, hanya kebetulan pas acara ini ikan 
nya sdh mulai finish, sedangkan punya teman2 masih baru
mulai kelihatan sumi nya. 

semoga hasil jepretan teman2 bisa di posting.

terima kash,
tan ga

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Sebelumnys selamat ya, buat p TGA....
Kalau newbie-nya aja bisa menyabet 2 gelar, Best Showa dan Best Runner Up, bisa dibayangkan khan ke depannya p TGA bisa jadi narasumber di KOI's Forum? P Datta cs bisa - bisa punya sparing partner dalam apresiasi koi  ::  

Ikan p TGA yang jadi best showa adalah yang bernomer 163. Ikan ini dahulu adalah yang paling kecil di batch-nya. Ukurannya sekitar 21 cm. Enam bulan kemudian ikan ini sudah berukuran 36 cm. Boleh dikatakan ikan ini yang paling "finish" dibandingkan peserta GO lainnya. 

Ikan yang jadi Best Runner Up adalah ikan dengan nomor 171. Pada awal GO, ikan ini berukuran 24 cm dan setelah GO berakhir ukurannya kalau tidak salah 40 cm (p robby, cmiiw). 

Yang menyabet Best Tategoi adalah ikan dengan nomor 154, kolaborasi antara p Adi Priadi dan P Hendronugie. Satu diantara peserta yang memiliki prospek bagus di masa mendatang.

Foto - foto sebelum event bisa dilihat di: http://www.koi-collection.com sementara up date foto terakhir akan ditayangkan setelah selesai diedit p Karom.

Pada kesempatan ini saya juga mengucapkan terimakasih dan penghargaan kepada SPKC dan Koi - Collection atas dukungannya terhadap GO event ini. Sampai jumpa pada Maruyama Showa GO dan (mungkin) Koi Keeping Contest Event.... yang juga sedang digagas teman - teman KOI's  :: 

BRgds

----------


## Robby Iwan

> . 
> 
> Ikan yang jadi Best Runner Up adalah ikan dengan nomor 171. Pada awal GO, ikan ini berukuran 24 cm dan setelah GO berakhir ukurannya kalau tidak salah 40 cm (p robby, cmiiw). 
> 
> BRgds


koreksi, ikan runner up punya TGA dari 24cm menjadi 46cm,
best tategoi punya p hendro terakhir diukur 47cm,

foto dan ukuran akan diupload oleh pa karom

.

----------


## koilvr

> Yang menyabet Best Tategoi adalah ikan dengan nomor 154, kolaborasi antara p Adi Priadi dan P Hendronugie. Satu diantara peserta yang memiliki prospek bagus di masa mendatang.


wow, best Tategoi   ::   Congrats mas Hendro   ::

----------


## elcaro5

Terima kasih atas bantuan dari teman2 Panitia GO dan Pengurus KOI's
yang telah meluangkan waktu, pikiran dan ide2 nya.

Kerja keras dan hasil kalian luar biasa.

Semoga kontribusi teman2 dapat dinikmati kalangan hobiis di 
tanah air dan manca negara. Paling tidak Indonesia tidak ketinggalan
jauh dari negara lain.

Salam KOI's,
tan ga

----------


## TanSL

Congratulations to Tan Gwan An and Hendros !

Great job, Sven !

Dear committee, maybe photos of the winners will be great for all. Please take photo and show. I would love to email the photos to Oomo san too. Well done to you also. 

Cheers all !

----------


## hendronugikoi

The Best Thanks is to PAK KOILOver Who Pick the X Showa tobecome THE BEST TATEGOI ... Thanks Pak.

Hope the fish are still alive till we can show it in the future show he.he.he ... My Dream.

Cheers.
Hendro & Nugi

----------


## hendronugikoi

And to Pak SVEN - Koi Collection who keep and caring the fish alive untill the December

Cheers,
Hendro & Nugi

----------


## koilvr

> The Best Thanks is to PAK KOILOver Who Pick the X Showa tobecome THE BEST TATEGOI ... Thanks Pak.
> 
> Hope the fish are still alive till we can show it in the future show he.he.he ... My Dream.
> 
> Cheers.
> Hendro & Nugi


don't mention it mas   ::  
yg GO Maruyama showa ikut lagi donk   ::   ::

----------


## karom

Sebelumnya saya mohon maaf karena ditugasi untuk menjadi mat kodak tapi baru bisa posting hari ini maklum walaupun kameranya profesional tapi the man behind the cameranya amatiran yang katrok .. jadi perlu diedit2 dikit fotonya.

Special Thanks to SPKC and Oomo san who provide us with these high quality Showa and also to Koi-Collections who taking care these Kois with Love and Amazing Growth




Siang itu dedengkot2 KOI's tampak berbincang2 membahas Judging yang sebentar lagi akan dimulai, pak Hendro tampak mulai sibuk sms sana sini, pesannya kira2 bunyinya : "boz penjurian dah mau dimulai neh doain menang ya"




Sven dan Luke sudah mulai memilih2 contenders, cukup lama mereka berdua mengubek2 kolam untuk mendapatkan ikan terbaiknya.




Sementara yang lain dengan harap2 cemas melihat apakah ikan miliknya akan diangkat atau tidak, pak Sekjen Robby kelihatannya lagi sibuk menghubungi pak Datta yang dijadwalkan mau jadi Juri tapi gak nongol2 katanya nyasar .. padahal dulu udah pernah ketempat ini .. begitulah kalo orang pintar memang kadang2 suka jadi pelupa .. 




nah yang ini kelihatannya bener2 happy family, pak Adi Priadi .. eh salah .. pak Nugi dan bu Hendro .. eh salah .. pak Hendro dan bu Nugi .. lagi santai sambil menunggu hasil penjurian yang sedang berlangsung




penjurian berlangsung sangat ketat untuk menentuk juara 1 dan juara 2, tapi yang paling santai adalah pak Tan (paling kanan) dalam hatinya : "aah yang menang mana aja gak masalah kok toh dua2 nya ikanku" ... he he congrats buat pak Tan Gwan

----------


## karom

Berikut ini ada ikan2 Juara dalam Even Oomo Showa Grow Out - 2007 :

----------


## karom

Hasil Selengkapnya dari keseluruhan peserta Oomo Showa GO adalah sbb :

----------


## karom

Sekian dan Sampai Berjumpa Lagi di Showa Maruyama Grow Out

Showa lagi ... Showa lagi ... emang Showa gak ada matinya  !!!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Wah.. cakep kali liputan pa ketua..  :: 

.

----------


## showa

*SALUT UTK LIPUTAN DARI PAK KETUA*

----------


## elcaro5

Salam KOI's,

Terima kasih atas p. Karom, p. Ajik, p. Datta dan teman2 di KOI's yang hadir di ajang GO.

Sampai sekarang saya belum sempat foto ikan2 nya, maaf lagi sibuk akhir tahun. 

Kebetulan p. Karom sdh publish foto2 nya. Terima kasih atas congrats nya Pak.

Event spt ini sangat membantu saya sebagai pemula, bukan promosi tapi
pengalaman pribadi. Jadi teman2 yg belum ikutan GO, jangan ketinggalan
di GO Maruyama showa. Hayo.... jangan ketinggalan kursi....

Buat acara GO berikutnya lebih rame, terutama teman2 dari luar kota dan
luar pulau.

Hasilnya sangat berharga buat pengalaman kita bersama. Ditunggu
juga saran & kritik dari teman2 yg ikutan GO sebelumnya, spy penyelenggaraan lebih yahuud.

Bravo KOI's,
tan ga

----------


## TanSL

Fantastic coverage pak Karom. Well done !

----------


## udin

Progres ikan sisa GO Oomo Showa
Prestasi :
1 kali Juara 1
3 kali Best In Size
1 kali Best In varety
Terakhir Best In Size 70 BU + Best In varety di All Blitar Koi Show 16-18 April 2010
Owner : Galaxykoi - Tulung Agung

----------


## sumidrop

yg sisa aja seperti ini ...apalagi yg ambil lebih awal ya ..  ::

----------


## KIOS

berarti 70 cm masuk 4 tahun ya ?  ::

----------


## Soegianto

tambah mantap

----------

